# H.Shipman joke, YOU MAYBE OFFENDED



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Although most in the UK were delighted when DR Harold Shipman committed suicide in Wakefield prison, the prison boxing team spokesman said "We're gutted, although Harry was very unfit, he had a lethal jab"


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

What do Harold Shipman and Gareth Gates have in common?

Niether of them can finish a sentence.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

the investigation into why h shipman hung himself has been realesed. the only reason they could find was he ran out of patients!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> the investigation into why h shipman hung himself has been realesed. the only reason they could find was he ran out of patients!!


He should have been given a *suspended* sentence


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A movie is being planned based on the life of the mass-murdering doctor
Harold Shipman, who recently hung himself. Robert De Niro will 
star, and the title will be "The Old Dear Hunter".

GP Harold Shipman was found hanging in his cell yesterday morning. 
Police say he simply ran out of patience.

Apparently he'll be missed by the prison boxing club - especially his lethal
jab.

Apparently Friday night is curry night at Wakefield Prison, where Dr.Shipman
was residing. While on his way back to his cell after a Chicken Madras a
guard inquired if he had enjoyed the food that evening. 'It was great'
replied Dr.Shipman '.......Although I could've murdered a nan!'


----------

